# Case 4240 Hydraulic Issues



## Sam19881 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi guys, desperate for advice/help. Have a 1996 Case 4240 with 6000 hrs.

two issues trying to workout-

1. Pto when engaged cuts out when operating with transmission in high power shift.

2. Front End Loader is intermittently slow. I will start tractor let it warm up then operate the FEL and it barley moves at 2000rpm. Turn tractor off, let it sit, come back in 30 mins and the FEL back to normal. I have notice some shuttering when operating the FEL. Unsure if something stupid or maybe pump is on its way out.

your help would be appreciated!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Sam, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your service manual should have a procedure to check PTO clutch pack operating pressure. Put a gauge on it and check pressure when operating in high power shift. I suspect that you will find the clutch pack operating pressure gets too low and it drops out.

Your manual should also have a procedure to check pump pressure. It should be 2000-2500 psi.


----------

